# Scissors for very large hands?



## Tifamaroo (Jan 17, 2017)

I wont be much help but I can tell you this. I bought heritage shears for my medium sized hands and they are a perfect fit so maybe he should avoid those. I also bought the master groomer rainbow series shears, which would also be too small for him.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I don't have a specific brand suggestion, but would say maybe you want to call and talk to a rep at PetEdge or ShowDogStore to see if they can make a suggestion. They will both have a variety of brands in stock. The other option is to go to a large show where there are vendors with shears that your DH can try out.


----------



## cello56 (Apr 2, 2017)

lily cd re said:


> I don't have a specific brand suggestion, but would say maybe you want to call and talk to a rep at PetEdge or ShowDogStore to see if they can make a suggestion. They will both have a variety of brands in stock. The other option is to go to a large show where there are vendors with shears that your DH can try out.


Heading to a dog show would have been my first idea too, but we live in Florida and pretty much all dog shows are cancelled due to the Canine Influenza outbreak. 

I will give those store a call though - thanks for the idea!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

BTW hand onto that willing groomer for dear life. My BF does nothing to groom poodles. All I can get him to do is help with nail clipping and scraping Javvy's teeth every now and again. I would never try to make him take over or do more than he is comfortable with, but it would sure be nice to have a partner for those kinds of husbandry activities since we have three big dogs.


----------

